# Origin 8



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone have any experience w/ the company? A buddy was thinking about picking up there XC 26" frame (the Spy frame). He rides mostly XC stuff w/ some light AM (< 2' drops). Pics and/or comments would be great since I can't find either online.

Thanks


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

Try www.origin-8.com. I think they are available on eBay for about $200.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

I have a small Spy built up at my shop, I'll try to remember to snap a picture when I'm there later today. Origin-8 is a brand that tries to give pretty decent quality for good value. It's not the best stuff out there by any means, but it's far from the worst. It's at least in the upper half when it comes to quality. I have the Spy frame and a Interrogator frame (the Origin-8 dirt jumper frame) built up at the shop. Both have CroMo tubing and pretty nice welds. It is hard to match the price when comparing a similar frame from another brand.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

apparently their carbon forks are very good, my brother bought a used steel rigid fork for his SS 29er used, but the steerer tube was too short....nice fork otherwise..

not sure if that was helpful


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

we've put together a few of the Origin-8 frames at our shop, they are all pretty good quality and ride nice...
































We've sold a bunch of Origin-8 Uno completes (singlespeed/fixie road bikes) and their Cykel models which are just urban cruiser frames with a moustache bar and internal SRAM 3 spd hub. No complaints so far, the buyers love them.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

I really liked my Scout 29er. I know it isn't the Spy, but it is a pretty similar bike just in the 29er format. It rode stiff, the welds were very clean (I stripped all the paint and clear coated it before finally powdercoating it a different color) and was very straight alignment wise out of the box. I also have one of their carbon forks and it is well made and a great value. I sold the bike which was probably a stupid idea cause it rode very well. Tire clearance was my only gripe and even then, with a 2.3in in the back it cleared with only a couple mm's to spare, and never had a problem with mud packing up at all.


----------



## jbt11string (Apr 7, 2008)

not sure if i put the picture up right, but i really enjoy my scout 26. the geometry fits me a lot better than my last SS. i feel like the frame is strong, but like usual could use better paint. i got my frame on ebay for like 175.


----------



## 827286 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Origin8 Scout 29 Black Ops '08*

In 2010 I bought a used 2008 Origin8 Scout 29 Black Ops single-speed off a guy on Craigslist. It's still going strong. It's my favorite country block cruiser and mail runner. The Origin8 components have held up very well and are pretty stylin' imo. The frame is responsive and well-built. The steel fork is nice. I like the Origin8 saddle very much. The stem has given no problems. It's got an FSA headset, the Truvative Howizter crankset, Avid BB5 brakes.

The previous owner had changed the rear cog to a Surly and tires out to Panaracer Rampage tires and they're awesome.

I took the steel front fork off last year to sand and repaint near the race where some rust had begun, replaced the headset bearings and the bottom bracket because it had developed a click. Good as new!

There doesn't seem to be much information out there about Origin8, but my experience with this bike has been a very positive one.
View attachment 1197555

View attachment 1197556


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I think I have a Scout fork, according to the seller, on one of my single speeds, and I really like it.

It replaced a Mountain Cycles carbon fork which was just too flexible to inspire confidence anymore. I had ridden that carbon fork for 5 years.

The Scout fork weighs a ****-ton more, but it's holding it's own. It feels great.

It has drain holes at the bottom of each stanchion with rust leaking out.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 827286 (Aug 15, 2017)

*fork holes*

Holes like this?
View attachment 1197833


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Son_Rising said:


> Holes like this?
> View attachment 1197833


Exactly! These posterior apertures are peculiar.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 827286 (Aug 15, 2017)

I took a closer look inside those peculiar orifices and there is some rust on the inside of the fork tubes. Maybe I should shoot some wd-40 in there and coat them a little huh?


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Son_Rising said:


> I took a closer look inside those peculiar orifices and there is some rust on the inside of the fork tubes. Maybe I should shoot some wd-40 in there and coat them a little huh?


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

axcxnj said:


> apparently their carbon forks are very good,


A local rider snapped a carbon steerer tube halfway inside the head tube. Fork was barely used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

The other weekend I raced with those steel forks on a single speed. An XC course, it had one fast bumpy half mile downhill on it which earned trust in these.

On a couple of the middle laps where I wasn't fatigued and had learned the trail, I basically hung on and hardly used the brakes, and let the bike run and skim.

I wouldn't have had the cojones to do that with the flimsy carbon fork I had on it before ( that fork in particular...I know there are trust carbon fork out there).

My forks are extremely rusty inside too. Not worried about this yet.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

